# Beak trimming



## greengnu (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm pretty sure one of my tortoises has an overgrown beak. It can still eat but it seems like it has to work harder at getting a bite to eat. I think the beak is getting in the way. I've started calling around for a reptile vet. How much have you paid for something like this? The vets I've contacted won't just trim the beak. They also want to do an exam. Does this seem normal? The cost of the exam and beak trim was quoted as $55-65 US dollars. Do you think I should bring both of the tortoises in so the vet can compare beaks? The other tortoise's mouth/jaw lines up just fine with no beak overgrowth.

I was told they will just a dremmel tool to file it down. Is this typical?


----------



## dmmj (Apr 25, 2012)

dremmel is the easiest way IMHO to file down a beak, put you can also use a file.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 25, 2012)

That price sound pretty reasonable to me. Dremmel is the way to go. I've used toe nail clippers on box turtles, but it doesn't work well for the larger type tortoises.


----------



## Katherine (Apr 27, 2012)

I think it sounds like a very reasonable price (where I am an office visit alone is 35-45$) and it is standard procedure at most animal hospitals to do an office exam with all new pets. It wouldn't hurt to take the other one in for comparison if it makes you feel better. Hope it works out for you, I have a tortoise beak trim in my near future too.


----------



## Snapper925 (Apr 30, 2012)

I think that is reasonable, just a visit for me is $49
The next vet is 35 miles away


----------

